# Need an idea



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

This week, every day 3 people bring something to eat for break. My day is Friday and I want to bring something different.
I was thinking about doing some fried grilled cheese sandwiches that ChrisL posted in my meatloaf thread.
I am trying to figure out how to keep the cheese in..lol I guess wrap it up some way.. Maybe use crescent rolls?
I also thought about my chicken salad. I use plain yogurt for the base, sliced pickles, eggs, sliced grapes, apples and sometimes pecans, yellow mustard and a shot of brown mustard. I also *shred* the chicken. It is REALLY good
Any other ideas?


----------



## Programmer (Dec 15, 2015)

Those grilled cheeses don't get soggy?  That chicken salad sounds good.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 15, 2015)

I would assume the sandwiches would be coated in batter, right? Maybe just chilling the cheese a bit so it is just on the melty side when it comes out of the deep fryer?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

Programmer said:


> Those grilled cheeses don't get soggy?  That chicken salad sounds good.


 IDK I have never tried them but I doubt it. The flour would crisp them up I would think
The chicken salad is amazing. I tried yogurt because one of my exes didn't like mayonnaise. The yellow mustard kills all the yogurt taste. The fruit pairs so good with it! And the pecan crunch to top it all off. I would bet fresh celery would be good too!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

martybegan said:


> I would assume the sandwiches would be coated in batter, right? Maybe just chilling the cheese a bit so it is just on the melty side when it comes out of the deep fryer?


 good idea!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 15, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> This week, every day 3 people bring something to eat for break. My day is Friday and I want to bring something different.
> I was thinking about doing some fried grilled cheese sandwiches that ChrisL posted in my meatloaf thread.
> I am trying to figure out how to keep the cheese in..lol I guess wrap it up some way.. Maybe use crescent rolls?
> I also thought about my chicken salad. I use plain yogurt for the base, sliced pickles, eggs, sliced grapes, apples and sometimes pecans, yellow mustard and a shot of brown mustard. I also *shred* the chicken. It is REALLY good
> Any other ideas?



are you on Facebook?

Pull up Tasty, some interesting recipes there


----------



## martybegan (Dec 15, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > I would assume the sandwiches would be coated in batter, right? Maybe just chilling the cheese a bit so it is just on the melty side when it comes out of the deep fryer?
> ...



maybe, or a good intention with "melted cheese all over your deep fryer" idea.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > This week, every day 3 people bring something to eat for break. My day is Friday and I want to bring something different.
> ...


 Im not into social media. I hear enough of it from my wife. lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 15, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> This week, every day 3 people bring something to eat for break. My day is Friday and I want to bring something different.
> I was thinking about doing some fried grilled cheese sandwiches that ChrisL posted in my meatloaf thread.
> I am trying to figure out how to keep the cheese in..lol I guess wrap it up some way.. Maybe use crescent rolls?
> I also thought about my chicken salad. I use plain yogurt for the base, sliced pickles, eggs, sliced grapes, apples and sometimes pecans, yellow mustard and a shot of brown mustard. I also *shred* the chicken. It is REALLY good
> Any other ideas?



go with the grilled cheese or monte christo


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

martybegan said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


 lol yes. That's why I mentioned crescents or something similar. Do like a "hot pocket" or something lol


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 15, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I see them because my sister links to them.

I'd tried but can't cut and paste any.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

drifter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > This week, every day 3 people bring something to eat for break. My day is Friday and I want to bring something different.
> ...


 monte cristos are badass!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 My wife is a pintrest freak lol
If I cant come up with something, I might get her to do some digging.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

I make a killer breakfast pizza!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

Breakfast pizza is out. Too much of a hassle. Work don't pay me to make pizzas lol. 
I'm leaning towards the grilled cheeses with maybe marinara?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

mdk koshergrl


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2015)

You have a fryer at work?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2015)

I like a GOOD breakfast casserole.

Not the way it's made by some of the ladies at church, though. Ugh.

My favorite is one made with cubed bread, cheese, breakfast meat and green onions...then you pour a custard of milk, cream, eggs over it..and let it sit overnight. It will puff up and then you bake it and it is yummy.

I can't find the recipe though. You need a recipe because the potential for a hideous flop is there.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2015)

This sounds good:  Sausage Breakfast Casserole with Sun-Dried Tomatoes


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 15, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> You have a fryer at work?


i have one at home


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2015)

Baked French toast is amazing, too.

Baked French Toast with Pecan Crumble


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm making Russian Teacakes tonight...

Russian Tea Cakes

I have 22 stockings I have to contribute towards. Which is stupid, but there you have it. The things we do.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Maybe use crescent rolls?
> I


Just bring chocolate chips wrapped in buttered crescent rolls. You'll be very popular, at least for a day.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

I googled the fried grilled cheese. It says to grill it like usual in a pan, then deep fry it. Just get the flour golden..
I am stuck between this and that French toast that koshergrl posted


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> I googled the fried grilled cheese. It says to grill it like usual in a pan, then deep fry it. Just get the flour golden..
> I am stuck between this and that French toast that koshergrl posted


I almost always opt for the easy. Then you can gussy it up..the berries, warm syrup, butter...


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

Since I can only do one, I am going to make the other over the weekend lol
#FatKidLivesMatter


----------



## mdk (Dec 16, 2015)

If your place has an oven, what about blacken chicken mac n' cheese? You can make it the evening before and just pop it in the oven. I usually serve mine with stewed tomato on the side. Very hearty!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

mdk said:


> If your place has an oven, what about blacken chicken mac n' cheese? You can make it the evening before and just pop it in the oven. I usually serve mine with stewed tomato on the side. Very hearty!


 Sounds good! I love playing with mac n cheese lol


----------



## mdk (Dec 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > If your place has an oven, what about blacken chicken mac n' cheese? You can make it the evening before and just pop it in the oven. I usually serve mine with stewed tomato on the side. Very hearty!
> ...



I am partial to Alton Brown's base recipe for Mac n' Cheese and then adding my own twist.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

mdk said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


 I once spent about 20 bucks on different cheese samples at Kroger. I turned it into like a 6 cheese mac n cheese. I made it like usual then threw it in the oven with some breading on top. I don't remember what I used.. I want to say Ritz.. Anyways it was so fuckin good.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mini Shepherd's Pot Pies


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mini Shepherd's Pot Pies


 I don't like sheperds pie. I know.. im not American...lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mini Shepherd's Pot Pies
> ...



 That hurts to read!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2015)

So did you decide on something?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

yule log   after all it is that time of year and everyone loves a good dessert


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> yule log   after all it is that time of year and everyone loves a good dessert


 somebody brought a chess pie day before yesterday. One of the best things I have ever put in my mouth.
she said" I hope its right. I don't remember the recipe. its a 30 year old memory"
lying bitch


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

that was just so you woudnt ask for the recipe lol

i hate people who share all but one step of the recipe


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

drifter said:


> So did you decide on something?


 Baked French Toast with Pecan Crumble


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

make banana bread and then make that into french toast...grumpy loved it...


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

I might have to improvise with the bread.. fruit syrup or fruit on top?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> make banana bread and then make that into french toast...grumpy loved it...


 Ooh..that sounds good.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> make banana bread and then make that into french toast...grumpy loved it...


 OMG I bet that was amazing!


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

he really liked it....too much for me..thick slices....and it will be better than fried meat loaf


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> I might have to improvise with the bread.. fruit syrup or fruit on top?


 I would serve those on the side. Unless the recipe calls for it.

I made a really good French toast bake that had brown sugar, butter and sugar on the bottom which turned into a sort of syrup...


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> he really liked it....too much for me..thick slices....and it will be better than fried meat loaf


 watch your dirty hooker mouth!


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

just slice it the night before and let it dry and firm up....proper french toast is made with stale harden bread...so you have to firm up the banana bread but think outside the box....you can do it with many breads or rather all breads...maybe not corn bread


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I might have to improvise with the bread.. fruit syrup or fruit on top?
> ...


 fruit syrup it is! I will check and see what kind of good shit we got going on at the grocery store


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

You could even make a blueberry compote...

Blueberry Compote


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

i served it with maple syrup....i make a rich banana bread....i add golden rasains to the batter...you can add walnuts or whatever nut you like.....if i were gonna serve a fruit i would just slice up a banana hit each plate with a few banana discs


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

tn....kiss....keep it simple stupid...dont overpower the bread with sides


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

i am having winter solstice dinner tomorrow.....with my son and his gf...
menu:

shrimp cold
shittakes wrapped in bacon

prime rib
sweet tater casserole
brussel sprouts

killer yule log


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> just slice it the night before and let it dry and firm up....proper french toast is made with stale harden bread...so you have to firm up the banana bread but think outside the box....you can do it with many breads or rather all breads...maybe not corn bread


 You can use corn bread in corn bread pudding though:
6 Recipes Turning Cornbread Into an All-Star Dish

I am still looking for the recipe of the best breakfast bake I ever made or had..it was really simple...but the proportions were such that it was almost like soufflé.

It used French bread, torn up, layered with meat I think, then the milk/egg/cheese mixture poured on and it's allowed to soak at least over night, and up to 24 hours, I think. It puffed up when it baked, it was lovely.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> just slice it the night before and let it dry and firm up....proper french toast is made with stale harden bread...so you have to firm up the banana bread but think outside the box....you can do it with many breads or rather all breads...maybe not corn bread


 LMAO


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

i did manage to get everything today....chemo was brief....i got there at 8:20 am and i was outta there at 8:40 am....and i discovered there aint anyone at walmart at 7 am....lol....i ...hmm...i guess a polite term would be 'dressed down' this am...grumpy ask where the hell i was going looking like that...i replied walmart...he hoped they got my good side on people of walmart...


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> tn....kiss....keep it simple stupid...dont overpower the bread with sides


 I am going to bring both. Really, I am wanting to make the syrup just because I have never done it.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

i hate roaming town with a bladder full of chemicals.....when the butcher said it would be ten minutes on the damn standing rib roast....well all i could do was walk about and grimace


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

just cant resist mashing something in maple syrup can ya?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> just cant resist mashing something in maple syrup can ya?


 and butter.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> just cant resist mashing something in maple syrup can ya?


 I cant! lol


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

yall do realize there is a reason i am diabetic ?  

try for a wee bit less sugar....cause i bet you got co workers who are diabetic and a lot of us try to hide the fact and will eat food that is really bad for us...peer pressure....at micky d's causes me to hit the drive thru for fries....so far....even with the hot sign i wont do krispy kreme....


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

me i would go with a combo of blueberries....whole one will burst as you heat the syrup...fresh pineapple is always a surprise and most love it...omg pineapple and marasicno cherries


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> me i would go with a combo of blueberries....whole one will burst as you heat the syrup...fresh pineapple is always a surprise and most love it...omg pineapple and marasicno cherries


French toast, pineapple and maraschino cherries is just pineapple upside down cake, revised a little lol.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

what about a bread pudding?  who doesnt love bread pudding and its a make ahead and hit with a killer bourbon sauce


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

you caught me.....lol....but it would be good


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> what about a bread pudding?  who doesnt love bread pudding and its a make ahead and hit with a killer bourbon sauce


 That's essentially what the French toast casserole is.

You can make a pudding out of leftover corn bread, too, it seems. 2nd Times The Charm Cornbread Pudding Recipe - Food.com

We never have leftover cornbread, but just in case...


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> yall do realize there is a reason i am diabetic ?
> 
> try for a wee bit less sugar....cause i bet you got co workers who are diabetic and a lot of us try to hide the fact and will eat food that is really bad for us...peer pressure....at micky d's causes me to hit the drive thru for fries....so far....even with the hot sign i wont do krispy kreme....


 My sister is a diabetic and has a thyroid proble. Both my grandmothers had/have a thyroid problem. One that passed away a awhile back also had diabetes. My mother has a thyroid problem. Hers is so bad, it is actually messing with her memory. I fuckin hate it..


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

you realize genetics has loaded that gun.....


try not to let your lifestyle pull that trigger....

diabetes best friends is cancer.....just saying


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

Im not hot on cornbread. I only like it if I put mayo or salad dressing(I like both) on it. I like dressing! Does that count? lol


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

the yule log is killer...sponge cake.....filled with whipped chocolate ganache... glaze with ganache...with merange mushrooms...etc and so forth...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2015)

i friggin love cornbread ...with onions....raw onions....


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

fungus on a sponge cake?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> i friggin love cornbread ...with onions....raw onions....


 Hate onions. My grandmother said when I was little, for a snack, I always wanted to go outside and pick a fresh onion and eat it like an apple lol. Gross


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> the yule log is killer...sponge cake.....filled with whipped chocolate ganache... glaze with ganache...with merange mushrooms...etc and so forth...


 omg please post pics


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

Love onions!!!

In the old days, the *cure* for people who had lost their appetite and refused to eat (anorexia) was to fry onions. The smell makes people hungry.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Love onions!!!
> 
> In the old days, the *cure* for people who had lost their appetite and refused to eat (anorexia) was to fry onions. The smell makes people hungry.



I love onions and garlic


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 Homemade mac and cheese is the best thing EVAH.

Classic Baked Macaroni And Cheese Recipe - Food.com


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 16, 2015)

That grilled cheese did look really good but also a little messy for work.  For the best result you would have to make before you go.  Grilled chesse that isn't fresh tastes like rubber between two pieces of fried bread imo.  I like your chicken salad. I have been experimenting with tuna salad wraps and taking them into work.  I think you may have given me a couple ideas on how to improve it. Brown mustard and yogurt.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

Grilled cheese sandwiches, at their best, are sizzling when you get them.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> That grilled cheese did look really good but also a little messy for work.  For the best result you would have to make before you go.  Grilled chesse that isn't fresh tastes like rubber between two pieces of fried bread imo.  I like your chicken salad. I have been experimenting with tuna salad wraps and taking them into work.  I think you may have given me a couple ideas on how to improve it. Brown mustard and yogurt.


 That is a damn good point. Probably why KG asked if I had a fryer at work lol
That chicken salad is so good! Try it! And do the fruit and something crisp. Like cucumbers, celery or nuts. I am a texture person lol
The more flavors and textures the better


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2015)

Next time you make grilled cheese, press some romano or parmesan cheese into the bread before you grill it.

Super yummmmm

My fave tuna salad is tuna with a little mayo and green olives.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2015)

koshergrl and TNHarley should host a food thread that gives great recipes for the seasons.

I'm looking at side dish recipes for Christmas I bet you two have great ones.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> This week, every day 3 people bring something to eat for break. My day is Friday and I want to bring something different.
> I was thinking about doing some fried grilled cheese sandwiches that ChrisL posted in my meatloaf thread.
> I am trying to figure out how to keep the cheese in..lol I guess wrap it up some way.. Maybe use crescent rolls?
> I also thought about my chicken salad. I use plain yogurt for the base, sliced pickles, eggs, sliced grapes, apples and sometimes pecans, yellow mustard and a shot of brown mustard. I also *shred* the chicken. It is REALLY good
> Any other ideas?



Because it cooks so fast in the oil, the cheese leaking out shouldn't be too much of a problem, but I agree with others that this is a meal that should be served hot.   

Here is an interesting recipe you might want to try just for yourself if you liked the grilled cheese idea.  I got this recipe while browsing recipes online, and I'm thinking about making it myself.  

Frenchees Deep Fried Grilled Cheese

Author: [oh, sweet basil|http://ohsweetbasil.com]
Recipe type: appetizer, entree

Prep time: 1 hour
Cook time: 4 mins
Total time: 1 hour 4 mins

Serves: 4-8 servings

Holy moly, deep fried grilled cheese
Ingredients

8 Slices Hearty White Bread
6-8 Slices White or Orange American Cheese
½ Cup Mayonnaise
2 Large Eggs, whisked
⅔ Cup Milk
1½ Sleeves Ritz Crackers, crushed into coarse crumbs
3-4 Quarts Oil for Frying (we prefer peanut or canola)
Ketchup or honey mustard for serving

Instructions

Place parchment paper on a cookie sheet.
Lay out the bread and on each slice, on only one side of the bread, spread mayonnaise until it has all been used, making it so that the sandwich will have mayonnaise on the top and bottom bread but not on the outside. Add 1½-2 slices of cheese to 4 slices of the bread. Place the lid on, mayonnaise side down.
Cut each sandwich in quarters.
In a pie dish, whisk together the eggs and milk. In another dish add the bread crumbs.
Dredge each quarter in the egg and then the crackers. Place on the cookie sheet and repeat with all sandwiches. Place in the fridge to rest for 1 hour.
Fill a dutch oven ½-3/4 full of oil. Heat over medium high heat. Too low of heat and the breading will just fall off and you'll have soggy sandwiches. Cook 2-4 quarters at a time, about 1-2 minutes per side until golden and the cheese is melted.
Remove from the oil to a paper towel lined plate or a cooling rack over a paper towel lined baking sheet.
Serve with ketchup or we prefer honey mustard.


----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> This week, every day 3 people bring something to eat for break. My day is Friday and I want to bring something different.
> I was thinking about doing some fried grilled cheese sandwiches that ChrisL posted in my meatloaf thread.
> I am trying to figure out how to keep the cheese in..lol I guess wrap it up some way.. Maybe use crescent rolls?
> I also thought about my chicken salad. I use plain yogurt for the base, sliced pickles, eggs, sliced grapes, apples and sometimes pecans, yellow mustard and a shot of brown mustard. I also *shred* the chicken. It is REALLY good
> Any other ideas?




How about  chicken breast slices with avocado in  a nice roll?  with mustard or/and  olives?

Get some nice rolls from the bakery instead of supermarket already packed bread rolls 

or

smoked salmon slices and avocado.....either choice is  very delicious !


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 16, 2015)

I love me some avocados!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 17, 2015)

Will walnuts be ok on the French toast?  Didn't find any pecans:/


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Will walnuts be ok on the French toast?  Didn't find any pecans:/



I don't see why you couldn't use them.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Will walnuts be ok on the French toast?  Didn't find any pecans:/
> ...


Well, my thing was I have never cooked a walnut. A baked pecan has it own texture going on. Idk how the walnut will be.. Better be good for 6 damn dollars. Lol


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> koshergrl and TNHarley should host a food thread that gives great recipes for the seasons.
> 
> I'm looking at side dish recipes for Christmas I bet you two have great ones.


Hmmmm


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, I just threw it in the oven. I will try to post a better pic this time lol


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2015)

english or black walnuts..that makes a difference but in store will be english.....i use them all the time....

i still vote for dessert


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> english or black walnuts..that makes a difference but in store will be english.....i use them all the time....
> 
> i still vote for dessert


 They were black


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2015)

and you put black walnuts into what again...french toast?
black walnuts have a strong flavor....i love them....but some dont


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> and you put black walnuts into what again...french toast?
> black walnuts have a strong flavor....i love them....but some dont


 yes. The flavor is strong but I soaked them in butter and brown sugar..
The walnuts were great on it. The recipe was a disaster.
The custard amount wasn't enough and some parts of the bread is like toast. Taste and smell is really good. Presentation, not so much.
My syrup was awesome and very simple.
I didn't get to take a picture. The ladies I work with are like a bunch of starving vultures lol


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 18, 2015)

All in all, I will probably try it again.
Next time I will use either banana nut bread, hawaiin bread or cinnamon raisin bread. And about another cup in a half od custard lol


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 18, 2015)

strollingbones you will appreciate this
I was telling my co-worker I was eying the banana nut bread to make the toast with. She said, "why didn't you use it? Because you thought it would be good?"
LOL


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2015)

how the hell did you fuck up french toast?    o do tell?

*okay i fucked up the meringue and the prime rib but french toast*


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2015)

lots of times in the woods we come across black walnuts and there is no more fun than sitting in the shade of the tree and cracking them between rocks...


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> how the hell did you fuck up french toast?    o do tell?
> 
> *okay i fucked up the meringue and the prime rib but french toast*


 the recipe didn't call for enough custard. I did everything I could to cover as much as possible.
That's a reason why I don't like recipes lol


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2015)

o you did a casserole....i keep forgetting a work thing you are cooking in the moment....so you went for a break pudding type thing.....heavy cream and eggs?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> o you did a casserole....i keep forgetting a work thing you are cooking in the moment....so you went for a break pudding type thing.....heavy cream and eggs?


 yep. 2 cups of cream and eggs


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2015)

how large a pan?  how many eggs and what size eggs.....did it set custard but was just too thin in the pan?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 18, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> how large a pan?  how many eggs and what size eggs.....did it set custard but was just too thin in the pan?


 pretty good size. 6 eggs. medium size I guess? lol
I just don't think it was enough.. Another 3/4 cup of milk and cream maybe.. few more eggs..


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > how large a pan?  how many eggs and what size eggs.....did it set custard but was just too thin in the pan?
> ...



Maybe you could try something like a quiche next time?   You made french toast, so I assume it is a "brunch" type of thing?  Quiche Lorraine is good and doesn't have to be served warm.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Need an idea *

Here ya go.......


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 19, 2015)

isnt quiche rather passe'


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 19, 2015)

your custard mix should easily cover the toast slices or bread cubes....with a wee layer to spare...i like extra....

we will be eating that rib roast for days..making a stock today with the bones...i will use sweet taters not white...


----------

